# Is this a normal Anxiety attack?



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

Boy, it seems that my name is popping up in this site all over the place. Glad to have this site.-Question for all- I have had the worse week. Dealing with Anxiety has been a life time battle I beleive, even my sister thinks she suffers also. This past week as I stated before I quit drinking coffee, which I think put my in a tail spin emotionaly. Ever bad feeling, bad event and everything I hate about myself just was there in my head. It seems I get it out- I just dwell on it. Im tired-tense-dizzy very emotional ( cry at a drop of a pin ). Is this a normal Anxiety attack, or am I more crazier then I thought. Ruff physical and emotional draining week. DAM that coffee !


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

you should go and see your doc cindy and tell he/she how you are feeling.. i get anxiety attacks quite a lot,anti-depressants have helped me, again go and see your doc..good luck with it..


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

I feel like I am an emotional wreck too Cindylou. I used to be qute sensitive but now I just cry for the hell of it. Its all of the strees and the IBS troubel that i think is getting us down. :S


----------



## 23540 (Oct 29, 2005)

I have terrible problems with anxiety and have been to the doctors over the years but they never seem to take me seriously. I did eventually see a doctor who put me on a temporary anxiety drug, but I wondered after reading what joolie said, if I would be better off on anti depressants, what do you think joolie? My neck is rigid at this very moment with anxiety and I feel dizzy and really anxious, it cant be healthy long term to feel like this all of the time. Has anybody tried cognitive behavioural therapy as this has also been suggested by the GP.


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

My *UPDATE* with Psychotherapy.I am glad to say the appt went very well. She says that the constant pain from IBS and Anxiety do play a role ( No brainer I know ). She said she wanted to start me on Antidepressants and Anxiety meds with Prn ( not sure what that is) So it is conclusive, Im not just going nuts He He. I have an appt with *medical Dr* on the 17 th this month to talk about what meds will be right for me and the IBS. SO what I need to know, what meds seem to work best for you all. She wants me to be on the antidepressants for 18 month and the Anxiety w/Prn as a need to have. This is all SO new to me Im little scared. All the advice I can get the better.~*~* Looking forward to feeling better~*~*~


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

Sorry forgot something-she stated the anxiety meds are a as needed med, but something that I will keep forever around. Is the normal also?


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

HI Cindylou, I am on 3 anti-depressants for deression and an anxiety disorder. A few months ago one of my meds dosage was increased (my trazadon) and it really made a difference with the anxiety. I used to take it as needed. Now I take it every night and my anxiety is at a much managable level. I wish I had this drug years ago. It's really been great with the anxiety.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

Cindy Lou - don't know if its normal - but I suffer with them like that - particularly at the mome, since I'm waiting on a whole load of tests and my anxiety is up to the roof!!! Thank god I have a pretty good sence of humour and a dead supportive hubby otherwise I'd be in a rubber room by now!!!Welcome to the site, stick around, there are some ace peeps on here.A warm welcome from freezin' Manchester!!!Sue


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Cindy, glad to see your update.The anti-anxiety med as needed is common practice among psychs.. especially with the initial phase of titrating to a proper dose on your anti-depressants (it helps to reduce some of the early side-effects).Did you happen to go to that psychiatrist's site where he rates his favorite anti-depressants and anti-anxiety meds based upon his experiences with them in his practice?Leesbabe, thats interesting about the trazodone. I've heard positive things about that, even helping with insomnia (which I suffer from).


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Help!! I don't know if this is an anxiety attack but tha'ts my best guess. I have started waking up at night, sometimes several times, with a fast heartbeat--not *way* fast, like 200, but probably around 120. It's almost always after a negative dream--not outright nightmare, maybe, but like trying to find out if that's my flight that they called 'last boarding' for...I don't seem to have it too much during the day, although I know I can get anxious and obsess about my pulse rate seeming high, so I try not to. I've never been an anxious person, but I really could use some help--I don't know what this is and I haven't taken the notes on antianxiety meds that work with IBS that I have as far as motility drugs. I've been more interested in the latter.


----------

